# MX980 Application



## csalzman (May 8, 2010)

Hello,

If anyone has the MX980 Editor I would greatly appreciate it.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

We should really have a sticky on these remotes. You have to contact a dealer to either get the software or have them program it for you. The software isn't here.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Agreed. We seem to get a lot of requests for this software. I don't think I could every recommend a remote where the software was "unobtanium".


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

The issue has come up a lot. The remote is a good remote, the problem is that people are buying it online and apparently not from authorized dealers. Since it is the pro version, it is only supposed to be purchased from an authorized dealer, not some generic online store to the general public. I hope people will research the remote a little more and understand the headache you can get when trying to save every last penny. If the deal sounds too good to be true, you better do some fact checking first. It stinks that so many are having issues with it. Best bet is to find a local dealer and see what they can do for you. Also, I agree, let's get a sticky going. It may save people time and the headache.

Matteo

P.S.
CSalzman, this wasn't anything directed at you personally. I am sure you are frustrated and I in no way meant to suggest that you didn't do your research or that you are somehow unintelligent if you bought the remote at a great discount. Hope you don't take offense to anything I said.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Anthony said:


> "unobtanium".


:rofl:


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I will contact URC and see if they will assist in creating a sticky describing what they will support to the public and what has to be done through dealers.


----------



## csalzman (May 8, 2010)

none taken


----------



## sepman1 (May 6, 2010)

I recently moved and now I have new components and wanted to tweak my remote. I called URC - they said if I went to a local dealer they could give me the software. When I called a local dealer he did not know anything about giving software away - even after I agreed to pay his hourly rate to initially program the remote. I already paid once to have the remote programmed when I first purchased it. The installer is in another state and I can no longer get in touch with him! Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I spoke to Universal. First, dealers are NOT authorized to give out software nor access to the training web site nor any other materials that are URC copyrighted. URC may decide to provide a link for you to download the software if you contact them and explain your situation. They will try to get you to use a professional through one of their dealers first, but if you are persistent they may provide you with the software if it is apparent that you will not go through a dealer. They will not, however, provide any technical support nor programming assistance. The phone number for URC support is 800-901-0800. Call as early after 9:00 Eastern time as you can to avoid waiting for assistance as much as possible. 

Some legacy software and most manuals, along with some tutorial videos are available on their consumer site for download.
http://www.universalremote.com/downloads.php

The bottom line is that if you buy one of the products that they sell through professional installers in their professional line, do not expect much support except through an authorized dealer. These dealers make a large investment in training and developing software, and URC tries to support them. They may sometimes provide end users with the software but don't expect it and don't expect any help using it. Much like Crestron and other professionally programmed products, it just is not intended for direct sale to an end user and support is intended to be done through the dealer network. The consumer line is another matter, and you can see the different products on the URC web site.


----------

